# What is this $20 GS Find?



## chips&more (Sep 13, 2014)

OK, I give, I could make a few wild guesses, but that’s all. Anybody know what it is?


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 13, 2014)

More pictures please.


----------



## Don B (Sep 13, 2014)

Lining up square tubing for welding.......? Interesting what ever it's for...)


----------



## Big Rack (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm probably wrong but that looks what they used to have a Kresge's (spelling? think it's know called Kmart) to cut roller blinds to length.


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 13, 2014)

I would have gave 20 for it as well. No idea what it is. A square tube jig would be cool. But with the locks on opposing sides I think it would push the stock in opposite ways.


----------



## chips&more (Sep 13, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> More pictures please.




OK, pics attached and both doohickey end things look and do the same thing. Except the one doohickey thing pictured closest indexes in 90° equal quadrants. Thanks for the help guys.
	

		
			
		

		
	





- - - Updated - - -



chuckorlando said:


> I would have gave 20 for it as well. No idea what it is. A square tube jig would be cool. But with the locks on opposing sides I think it would push the stock in opposite ways.




I’m a sucker for anything in “unseen before metal”. I guess I will repurpose the thing one of these days.


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 13, 2014)

Man thats cool. If it had a joint in the center and a degree ring it could be real handy for welding. Couple V jaws and your set


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 13, 2014)

Well made too. Nice castings. Wipers on the brackets and all

cheers Phil


----------



## Andre (Sep 13, 2014)

Probably a blacksmith tool for bending bars while hot for decorative pieces.


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 13, 2014)

Andre said:


> Probably a blacksmith tool for bending bars while hot for decorative pieces.



Sounds like a winner to me

Cheers Phil


----------



## hermetic (Sep 14, 2014)

Not for black smithing or bending metal, that is precision made, you would wreck it in a heartbeat. It looks like rigs I have seen for mounting cylinder lawnmower blades for resharpening on a grinding lathe? 
Phil


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 14, 2014)

As a commercial landscaper for 20yrs I can say I have never seen any fixtures for sharpening blades. If we are willing to spend that kinda money we use blade grinders. They run about 400 and up. Not to say it aint one, just not one I ever seen

.


----------



## timvercoe (Sep 14, 2014)

Haven't got a clue, but I want one.


----------



## chips&more (Sep 14, 2014)

I went back to that GS today hoping to get an idea of what the metal doohickey thing was. This is not for sure, but was told maybe to hold snow skis while working on the bindings? Jeez, this is a snow ski fixture! You can’t see me, but I’m rolling my eyes now. I’m not gonna be doin any snow ski anything in this lifetime, so it went into that pile in the corner of the garage. You know, that pile that’s got 10 generations of projects and you only have about 1/3 of a lifetime left to get it all done! Thank you all for the input!


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 14, 2014)

It doesn't matter what it is.  What matters is what it or some of its parts could be.   Maybe parts for some sort of indexer?   Before making some complex part I paw through my junk.  Today I salvaged a nylon gear with a lovely little friction clutch on it that is going to save me a lot of work on my threading dial.  It was part of a motor assembly that drove a vacuum capacitor in a piece of Western Electric microwave gear.


----------



## Don B (Sep 14, 2014)

chips&more said:


> I went back to that GS today hoping to get an idea of what the metal doohickey thing was. This is not for sure, but was told maybe to hold snow skis while working on the bindings? Jeez, this is a snow ski fixture! You can’t see me, but I’m rolling my eyes now. I’m not gonna be doin any snow ski anything in this lifetime, so it went into that pile in the corner of the garage. You know, that pile that’s got 10 generations of projects and you only have about 1/3 of a lifetime left to get it all done! Thank you all for the input!



LOL, that's funny.. Skis, I bet no one here was thinking skis, everyones brain automatically went straight to "how does this thing manipulate metal"......)


----------



## Ebel440 (Sep 14, 2014)

I think it's older parts repurposed for a newer fixture.  I'm not sure but some screws look newer and the welding on the central part to the clamp screw just doesn't look right to me for some reason. Of course I could be wrong


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 14, 2014)

Don B said:


> Lining up square tubing for welding.......? Interesting what ever it's for...)




Interesting, definitely custom made


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 14, 2014)

It looks like it has rubber pads in the clamps. Probley not for welding


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 14, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> It looks like it has rubber pads in the clamps. Probley not for welding



Perhaps its application to skis has to do with straightening them rather repairing bindings.  That would explain the rotary clamps.  You could clamp a warped wooden ski in it, twist it just so, and then steam it or soak it.

Good for straightening (or twisting) boards, too.


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

hermetic said:


> Not for black smithing or bending metal, that is precision made, you would wreck it in a heartbeat. It looks like rigs I have seen for mounting cylinder lawnmower blades for resharpening on a grinding lathe?



I agree with Phil.  It would not be for sharpening flat blades on rotary mowers, but for the reels on reel mowers (think golf course).  This rig and a precision grinder on a slide would do a nice job.  If this is what it really is, you made out like a bandit.  Those things cost a lot, and sharpening them is a specialty.

I highly doubt it was meant to twist metal.  It isn't nearly beefy enough for that.

GG


----------

